# A rundown watermill and a Moorish temple, November 2008



## goodeavens (Nov 2, 2008)

Visited with Lucy91

Having done my best, but luckily not succeeding  to break a couple of ribs leaving a a pretty secluded but unproductive site earlier in the day, I decided that something a little more sedate was in order for the afternoon. A visit to a local country park, that the council is hoping to sell off, with a view to developing a hotel and golf course, cheaper than a restoration project 

The Watermill 















The Moorish Temple


















Lovely balcony, balustrade ?






Fading fresco

Access was still possible a year or two ago, sadly not any more, all entances breeze blocked


----------



## Neosea (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool find! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 2, 2008)

how quirky is that, did you ever get inside before it was bricked up?

would you mind sending me a flash earth via PM wouldnt mind seeing this myself if im ever in the area


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> how quirky is that, did you ever get inside before it was bricked up?
> 
> would you mind sending me a flash earth via PM wouldnt mind seeing this myself if im ever in the area



Yes mate, it was quite impressive in there. The location should be with you now


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Unusual, great find.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2008)

Both of those buildings are a total delight. Love the metal baustrade thingy. Quirky find!


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I was just thinking about Elvaston again the other day!

Yeah, these structures - particularly the temple - are pretty odd to see. There's a small house that's dressed up with the crest too, I'll see if I can dig up pictures of


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah that would be interesting, I got a few photos of that too but didn`t post them


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah wasn't sure if you'd seen that building too as Elvaston is a fair size site and not exactly linear 

These photos were taken very early in my digital 'career' once again but this structure is clearly a distinct relative of the other two and it seemed odd to me to have it left out.









Also this has just reminded me of the derelict farm area near to that building which used to be an exhibition there. Wonder how that's looking these days...


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, it`s not changed at all  I left it out of the post because I didn`t think it was as interesting as the other two ? but having said that, me and my wife have often seriously considered moving in there and leaving the kids (youngest 16) at home  I didn`t give the farm much thought, I just assumed it was all part of the riding school now ?


----------



## screech (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics, always great to see something different.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 8, 2008)

concretegarden said:


> Yep, it`s not changed at all  I left it out of the post because I didn`t think it was as interesting as the other two ? but having said that, me and my wife have often seriously considered moving in there and leaving the kids (youngest 16) at home  I didn`t give the farm much thought, I just assumed it was all part of the riding school now ?


Not as interesting?! I think it's just one of those things that's local and you probably saw it enough times that it doesn't seem that way now. But yeah, that or the temple would make great residences if they could be fixed up!

And really not sure about the farm, there used to be quite a few buildings there. Will have to get out that way sometime soon.


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 8, 2008)

kyberhai said:


> Not as interesting?! I think it's just one of those things that's local and you probably saw it enough times that it doesn't seem that way now. But yeah, that or the temple would make great residences if they could be fixed up!
> 
> And really not sure about the farm, there used to be quite a few buildings there. Will have to get out that way sometime soon.



Yeah I think your right there, I don`t think you (me especially!) always fully appreciate what`s on your doorstep


----------

